# Roof fasteners



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

HI,

need help on removing fasteners from roof. many of them and they need to be cut twice. they are about the size of cattle panels and have prongs on the end (that hold it firm in concrete). Haven't seen them myself but heard they're called CB 10's and they are spikes. Roof is small and we're looking for a machine to remove them to make it time efficient.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

If they are the regular nail looking ones that have small fins and they go in structural concrete. my best suggestion is a angle grinder. If they are prong type fastener that goes in gyp/lightweightconcrete/teckum then just pry them up in the center. 

The CD 10's are a PITA. Are they through a plate, or did they just nail a base board down? Figure out another way around it if you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! Sometime late yesterday someone had a solution for us. See the attached.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

When I roofed we used a rhino and ut seems like it didnt work well. the heads would pop off and then youd step on the sharpened points still embedded in concrete.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait they nailed down EPS?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes 1985GT, it's a mess but the guys are loving that machine. Yes Pie, the nails have to be cut twice I hear. This will eventually be the green roof I've been talking about. When it's done I'll send photos.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We've often thought about buying one, but i would be nervous when using on metal decks, although this year it seems all we have done is torn up multiple BURs on concrete decks so this would have worked out nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

It's about a year old and around $6,000 delivery included. They call it Grumpy


----------

